# Bald spot----HELPPPPPPPPPP



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I was just brushing Luci's hair, and noticed that she has a huge bald spot on the outer part of her right thigh. I am so confused and upset that I could have missed this, and have no clue what could have caused this... What could it be from??? Does anyone have any experience with bald spots?!?!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u have a pic? how long ago did she have vaccines?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My Lucy did the whole balding thing and I spent $500 in diagnostics without a real answer as to why it happened. It was likely hormonal, and that is why I had her spayed and didn't try to grow her coat back out for the ring. Her coat loss started under her chin and neck,

[attachment=23798:attachment]
Then under her arms

[attachment=23799:attachment]

[attachment=23800:attachment]
and more of her chin/neck.

The spaying stopped the coat loss but it hasn't grown back
[attachment=23801:attachment]
This was taken the other day and you can see the baldness on her chest. Excuse her face, she's mad at me in this picture because she didn't get to go outside. 

Hope you can find out why your Luci is losing her coat!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, i just took some but they aren't that good...here:
[attachment=23802:attachment]
[attachment=23803:attachment]
[attachment=23804:attachment]
I hope the pictures help...I'm so nervous! Oh, she had her boosters in April....








Thanks


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

do u know if she got her rabies in april? some brands of rabies vaccine can cause hairloss....i would call ur vet and ask if they give the rabies in a certain location and what brand they use.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

My daughter's dog was losing hair in a spot, and her vet said the same thing Dr. Jaime said about the rabies shot. She had a biopsy done because she was so worried, and they lost the darn biopsy. Anyway, I just wanted you to know that someone else had the same thing happen. I hope it gets no worse, and that you find out what is causing it. I would think it was the vaccinations. Isn't that just awful that their vaccines can cause that?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> My Lucy did the whole balding thing and I spent $500 in diagnostics without a real answer as to why it happened. It was likely hormonal, and that is why I had her spayed and didn't try to grow her coat back out for the ring. Her coat loss started under her chin and neck,
> 
> [attachment=23798:attachment]
> Then under her arms
> ...



That last picture of Lucy cracked me up! It looks like a mug shot the way she's standing against the wall!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=393822
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the original, I had cropped that one down. It makes me laugh every time I see it because of how irked she looks. She was behind the gate I have on the stairs and she was not pleased that I took the puppy outside. 

[attachment=23806:attachment]

Andrea, I hope 'all' it is is a reaction to her Rabies vaccination. I wish that is what it was with Lucy, and I know that was one of the possibilities that was discussed but that wasn't the cause. And Luci wouldn't be a hormonal b*tch like my Lucy was because your Luci has been spayed. If it wasn't from the rabies vaccination, look into getting her thyroid checked. Did she mat up at all in that area?


----------

